
The Most Disturbing Thing About My Meeting with Mark Zuckerberg - joeyespo
http://www.glennbeck.com/2016/05/19/what-disturbed-glenn-about-the-facebook-meeting/
======
Kinnard
Surprised this didn't make front page . . . maybe story ranking are being
manipulated!!!!

